# Wrapping dry round bales



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anybody on here tried to wrapp dry round bales below 15% moisture ? the grass im looking at wrapping is Fescue and Orchard mix. Just wondering if it will mold below 15% moisture or not? I dont want to spray with anything but if I did would it help? and what would it cost? I run a Welger Rp 200 fixed chamber baler and Kevernland Wrapper all bales are 4 feet. thanks


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, it will work fine----but you need to sweat the bales first. The bales need to go thru the normal sweat or they will have moisture form on the outside edge under the plastic and you will have a slimy, moldy layer under the plastic.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

If you look at the photo section here on haytalk I have some pics of the roll bales that our M&W baler plastic wraps. The ends are open the plastic comes in the roll like net wrap. We have grass hay and it works good for us. Scroll through there is a pic or two that shows the hay up close so you can see what ours look like rolled dry. The pics are titled Pics around the farm you will see a Kubota tractor with a roll on the front and back of the tractor. kyfred


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Yeah, it will work fine----but you need to sweat the bales first. The bales need to go thru the normal sweat or they will have moisture form on the outside edge under the plastic and you will have a slimy, moldy layer under the plastic.


 How long do they need to sweat for??


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

15% moisture or less, probably a 4 to 5 days, more moisture--longer sweat. Also going to depend on weather after baled. Low humidity will pull moisture out quicker than higher humidity. The guys that have done this successfully put the bales in the barn for a short period and then take them out and wrap them after the sweat. Leaving the ends open like kyfred said would not require a sweat period.


----------

